# Ceado E37s A.R.S.E Mod



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Inspired by the Mythos One Clump Crusher and a desire to improve the performance of my grinder, an idea was conceived in the twilight hours of a Wednesday evening...

As promised - here is the guide to making the Anti-Retention Static-Eliminator modification for the Ceado E37s.

1. Take off the upper burr carrier by removing the 3 screws.










2. Remove the front panel and gently slide out the flat cable to place it by the side of the body.










3. Remove the SCC flap with an Allen key - just loosen rather than remove the nut, also be wary of the washer and slide the rubber flap to the left then remove the adjustment pin.










4. Remove the chute by loosening the two Allen bolts - I found these to be tight so please ensure you have a perfect fitting Allen key, be wary of the SCC plate mounted behind the chute that will come off as well.










5. Remove the grind chamber flap - it sits loosely and will come out easily.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

6. Take your favourite bevvy can and cut a piece out with some scissors - 3"x3" will do.

If Carlsberg did clump crushers...










7. With the bolts in the chute holes, place it on the aluminium sheet and prick two holes where the bolts lie, then take something wider like a kebab stick and bore the hole wider to accommodate the bolts.

I eventually screwed them through and attached the sheet to the chute.




























8. Cut around the backplate of the chute removing any sharp edges.










Make an incision exactly half way across from the top to centre to create the first 'tooth'.

Score the bottom corner with a drawing pin then unscrew the sheet from the chute.










The next bit is fiddly - slightly bend the top left corner of the sheet up then take the first cut slightly farther, rotate the scissors and aim for the bottom corner marking and then take it across horizontally so you end up with three "teeth" - bend them out approx 30-45 degrees.

(I realised the V.1 mod had a lip at the bottom so the above descript is for the V.2 - more on this later.)


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

9. Re-attach the chute with the SCC plate.

Get some electrical tape and cover up the top of the chute - this will stop ground coffee flying inside the grinder's innards.

You'll need three pieces.










10. Re-assemble the grinder!

Here are some rough sketches of the first two designs and several others I haven't tried yet which may give better benefits.

The aluminium flexes when centrifugal force from the burrs pushes coffee out so the thicker the can the better as less movement means more consistency.










Also I removed, tipped, scraped out, and weighed all residual coffee from the nooks and crannies of the burr chamber area and it weighed an impressive 5.8g.

I can't quantify as to what retention that would be in terms of having a decent weight of beans in the hopper with the grinder having already had say at least 5 shots through it from a deep clean but it will be really low!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

At last, a can of Carlsberg being used for a good reason, even if the contents are worthless.

Good job


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Must be a little frustrating to spend £1000+ on a grinder and still have to do all this.

I've not had the chance to see one of these in action. Is the clumping that bad?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If Carlsberg did A.R.S.E mods they would probably be the best Anti-Retention Static-Eliminator modification for the Ceado E37s in the world


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Beanosaurus

Genius! 

Many, many thanks for taking the time to put this guide together and sharing it.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> Must be a little frustrating to spend £1000+ on a grinder and still have to do all this.
> 
> I've not had the chance to see one of these in action. Is the clumping that bad?


The first vid shows the grinder with the SCC on set very open - basically at its worst (I was WDTing the doses).






The second shows the V.2 mod, anecdotally speaking I'd say it was a tad clumpier than the first version but no major issues with distribution and retention upon looking up the chute is very minimal.






With each bag of beans I go through I'll try out the other designs and see which of them I prefer.

Unfortunately I don't think I can afford either time or money to do a controlled test with each design.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

After each session, I always clean out the exit chute of any remaining grounds using a brush. How easy/difficult are you finding cleaning with your A.R.S.E. in situ?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't bother, used to use a kebab stick but now I just purge a couple grams when I come back to it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I do the purging too the following session but I'm thinking when changing from one bean to the next, I'd be happier with a complete clean out. Guess could always remove the top part and get a brush in and around the new pointy jaws part of your mod?

Is that an Orphan Espresso pf funnel? Looks just the ticket!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

A soft 1/2" brush will do the business of you're inclined to keep things clean, but if you do a deep clean you'll have to repopulate the gaps with a few grams of the new stuff.

No bother really.


----------



## Tia933 (Apr 21, 2015)

How usable is it, on the clumping side of life, stock?

Thank you.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

second vid looks ace! very fluffy


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Tia933 said:


> How usable is it, on the clumping side of life, stock?
> 
> Thank you.


Saw you try to PM me but only just cleared my inbox.

As stock it's certainly usable, finding the sweet spot on the SCC can be tricky and I will say that if you do decide too adjust it, it will not go any tighter if you have ground coffee through it as there will be resistance in the form of retention.

Clear the chute and flap out with a kebab stick/pointy thing then adjust otherwise it won't work.

If adjusting the SCC to be more open then of course that's fine.

When grinding finer you'll may opt to have the SCC closed tighter - this also means more retention.


----------



## Tia933 (Apr 21, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Saw you try to PM me but only just cleared my inbox.


Yep, sorry. I wanted to ask you a few questions about the grinder, the main one being about clumping. Are you happy with it?

Thank you.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Tia933 said:


> Yep, sorry. I wanted to ask you a few questions about the grinder, the main one being about clumping. Are you happy with it?
> 
> Thank you.


Happy with it now, though the guide I've given for mod is for the V.2 version which I find slightly clumpier than the prototype, if I've time this weekend I'll try another design and feedback with results.


----------



## Tia933 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome, thank you. Really appreciate it. Are you abile to single dose with it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tia933 said:


> Awesome, thank you. Really appreciate it. Are you abile to single dose with it?


Is that an important consideration for you?


----------



## Tia933 (Apr 21, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Is that an important consideration for you?


Sorta of, yeah. Why?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Tia933 said:


> Awesome, thank you. Really appreciate it. Are you abile to single dose with it?


It's not a good idea, unless you've got something like a lens good to pump the grinds through - I'm not aware of any owners having tried this.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tia933 said:


> Sorta of, yeah. Why?


A lot of money goes on the electronics and timer to deliver the same amount of coffee over and over. If you single dose that's a bit of a waste


----------



## Tia933 (Apr 21, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> It's not a good idea, unless you've got something like a lens good to pump the grinds through - I'm not aware of any owners having tried this.


All right, thank you for your help.


----------



## Tia933 (Apr 21, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> A lot of money goes on the electronics and timer to deliver the same amount of coffee over and over. If you single dose that's a bit of a waste


You're right, I was just wandering if that was going to be an option (it is, if I'm getting a Mythos). Thank you.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> A lot of money goes on the electronics and timer to deliver the same amount of coffee over and over. If you single dose that's a bit of a waste


Do any of these timers really deliver reliably accurate doses though?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Do any of these timers really deliver reliably accurate doses though?


What's your margin of "accuracy" though?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Do any of these timers really deliver reliably accurate doses though?


 If it's a good timer and you keep a weight of beans on top then aye


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What about going from AA to peaberry, do you need to tweak?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought Carlsberg only made ARSE beer! Hats off to you Beano for trying to improve what's already an impressive grinder. I wouldn't have the confidence to start disassembling such a beast.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> What's your margin of "accuracy" though?


0.02g. A larger margin is for wastrels.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotford said:


> 0.02g. A larger margin is for wastrels.


Is this a veiled post about the anecdotal dose accuracy of the Mythos One (with optimal hopper dosage)?

Or are ya pulling me leg?

Never used it with scales to that level of precision but recall it being ridiculously accurate.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> Is this a veiled post about the anecdotal dose accuracy of the Mythos One (with optimal hopper dosage)?
> 
> Or are ya pulling me leg?
> 
> Never used it with scales to that level of precision but recall it being ridiculously accurate.


It really is ridiculously accurate. Not to sort of 0.02 but well within 0.2+/-


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotford said:


> It really is ridiculously accurate. Not to sort of 0.02 but well within 0.2+/-


Actually had me going there Scott...


----------



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

@Beanosaurus: Thanks for your excellent "how-to" for the A.R.S.E mod. I just got my E37S and I'm going to follow your guide. Have you tested any of your other A.R.S.E-designs yet. Results? I will start off by testing your v.2 but (as you adviced) in a stiffer material.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

stefanolo said:


> @Beanosaurus: Thanks for your excellent "how-to" for the A.R.S.E mod. I just got my E37S and I'm going to follow your guide. Have you tested any of your other A.R.S.E-designs yet. Results? I will start off by testing your v.2 but (as you adviced) in a stiffer material.


You're welcome.









I hope you've tried the grinder long enough in stock format before attempting this, as iterated before - make sure you have perfectly fitting tools.

I am about to get modding tonight on another design, I found with the V.2 that it could be clumpier and especially so with darker roasts.

However I will advise that when it comes to bending the teeth out try to keep it reasonably shallow as the when the gaps are too big like on my current one it is possible you will find a little clumping.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

V.3 is born, testing tomorrow morning.




























This was very fiddly to make and the craft knife helped bore the screw holes through the aluminium.

*Updated notes:*

It's noticeable that I've scored the aluminium sheet but then cut it from the other direction - I had not factored in the way that right handed scissors cut in that the sharp edge is on the top blade!

Nevertheless the incisions do not have to be PERFECT.

- To make the first cut - slide down the rubber collar and attach the aluminium sheet by threading the screws through, cut off the excess around the chute.

- Take a pin and scratch the inner edge of aluminium sheet in the chute - this will help later on.

- Roughly score your design with a craft knife/pin.

- Then cut inside and across to the first score mark and fold the first tooth in slightly.

- Unscrew the sheet and continue in the same fashion of folding up the sheet up just enough to get the scissors blade under and cut across - over cut very slightly so you can rotate the scissors and make the next cut.

- Make sure you leave a 2mm lip at the bottom of the sheet.

- Screw the A.R.S.E back on and bend the teeth in slightly (approx 30 degree angle), slip the SCC plate back on and attach the chute back to the grinder.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Beanosaurus

You're like a mad scientist in his lab minus with his crazy ideas, although your idea is a pretty good one!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

This thread is genius!

Well done Bean. Why do it? why not? With good result to. Fantastic!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Interested to see the results of the V.3, I'm predicting great distribution with a trade off in dose accuracy.

I also wish I went to bed earlier.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

V.3 testing at different grind levels.

Using HBs Faz Cachoeira de Grama Yellow Bourb Pulped roasted on the 21st Apr.

Grind for espresso:

D-18.6g Y-35g T-25s

Flufftown!






Grind for ristretto:

D-18.6 Y-19g T-41s

Straight tamp, no redistributing beyond a shake and ZERO spritzing.






Initial observations see grinding time go up a bit, hard to quantify really as its bean dependant.

The distribution is really good and once I get a hopper full I'll record dose accuracy.

It's quite a delicate process cutting the 6 teeth but clearly worth it.

Used C*rlsberg again haha...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Flufftown (or Fluffytown)...love it!


----------



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beanosaurus: Of course you're right, no modding before I've evaluated the grinder's performance in it's original state. I've done some grinding with some of the "grinding in-beans" I got from BB and I will try it out with some newly roasted quality beans as well.

Thanks for your feedback regarding your new designs. Looks like v3 did a good job. I'm thinking that maybe a design that looks like v3 (same number of teeth) but with a tad shorter teeth in a stiffer material, a slight outward bend, might work well. And thanks for posting the vids and comments showing and explaining the results from the different designs. Keep it up!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Maybe some metal cable trunking or lid? Relatively cheap from local electrical wholesaler........ Aluminium and easily machined but thicker than a beer can.

Some even have damaged lengths they are throwing away.....

Hth


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Brewer in training said:


> Maybe some metal cable trunking or lid? Relatively cheap from local electrical wholesaler........ Aluminium and easily machined but thicker than a beer can.
> 
> Some even have damaged lengths they are throwing away.....
> 
> Hth


If it's possible to be cut by scissors it sounds like a good idea.

To be honest - with the V.3 mod as it is, the grind quality and dose accuracy is great.

Currently purging 2-3g between grind settings.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## mbsvgrootveld (Sep 17, 2015)

Ceado E37S the best


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> If Carlsberg did A.R.S.E mods they would probably be the best Anti-Retention Static-Eliminator modification for the Ceado E37s in the world


you nicked his joke in the first post


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I was thinking of upgrading my Eureka Mignon to this grinder. So far I've been reading good things about it. Seeing this thread however, puts me right off, in the sense that despite costing over £1k, one would still need to mod it, even though it is equipped by the factory with mechanisms to reduce clumping. Confused.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

pessutojr said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I was thinking of upgrading my Eureka Mignon to this grinder. So far I've been reading good things about it. Seeing this thread however, puts me right off, in the sense that despite costing over £1k, one would still need to mod it, even though it is equipped by the factory with mechanisms to reduce clumping. Confused.


The new ones come shipped with a metal plate instead of the rubber one which is said to fix the issue.

The rubber one would bend and stay bent, this would cause problems by reducing the range of adjustment on the grind chamber's chute flap (SCC).

Plenty of people here with the new ones and don't have an issue.

I have since tried different variations of the mod and still haven't settled on a final design, ideally I need a material with a little bit more tensile strength but easily craftable by hand.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I was thinking of upgrading my Eureka Mignon to this grinder. So far I've been reading good things about it. Seeing this thread however, puts me right off, in the sense that despite costing over £1k, one would still need to mod it, even though it is equipped by the factory with mechanisms to reduce clumping. Confused.


Such is life, but it is a good grinder a really good grinder, with the smallest footprint and overall size you will find for an 83mm flat burr grinder.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> The new ones come shipped with a metal plate instead of the rubber one which is said to fix the issue.
> 
> The rubber one would bend and stay bent, this would cause problems by reducing the range of adjustment on the grind chamber's chute flap (SCC).
> 
> ...


That's great to know that Ceado has improved upon it. If it has fixed the issue and there is no issue with static/clumping out of the box, that's definitely back in my book.

Thanks!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> The new ones come shipped with a metal plate instead of the rubber one which is said to fix the issue.
> 
> The rubber one would bend and stay bent, this would cause problems by reducing the range of adjustment on the grind chamber's chute flap (SCC).
> 
> ...


Have you asked Ceado if they'd send you the new metal plate (assuming it's just fitted into/onto the chute) - they might do that?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, well I was told to it would be best to go my national distributor and get a quote for the partcode - seemed a massive and potentially expensive road to go down when I'd already had a solution.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Yes, well I was told to it would be best to go my national distributor and get a quote for the partcode - seemed a massive and potentially expensive road to go down when I'd already had a solution.


Ah that's a shame, I was thinking they might have helped get you sorted.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Ah that's a shame, I was thinking they might have helped get you sorted.


To be fair I was speaking to one of the guys from the R&D department so depending on company structure it might've been a ballache to sort.

He was quite impressed with the A.R.S.E. to be fair!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> To be fair I was speaking to one of the guys from the R&D department so depending on company structure it might've been a ballache to sort.
> 
> He was quite impressed with the A.R.S.E. to be fair!


I'm impressed with your A.R.S.E as well and we've never even met...


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I'm impressed with your A.R.S.E as well and we've never even met...


I've ordered some 0.5mm aluminium sheet from eBay so when that arrives I'll see if I can craft anything useful out of that.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Which version number will this be?


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> The new ones come shipped with a metal plate instead of the rubber one which is said to fix the issue.
> 
> The rubber one would bend and stay bent, this would cause problems by reducing the range of adjustment on the grind chamber's chute flap (SCC).
> 
> ...


Beanosarurus

Did your communications with Ceado indicate when the metal flap change had been made and whether new shipments had gone out with the the metal flap?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

MrChris said:


> Beanosarurus
> 
> Did your communications with Ceado indicate when the metal flap change had been made and whether new shipments had gone out with the the metal flap?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not Chris, though I'm inclined to believe that any unit purchased from new in 2014 should have the upgraded SCC flap.

Best to get in touch with either them or a supplier really if you are interested to know.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

sounds like you have got old stock.


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Beanosaurus and CC

Yep, think it might be...

Call to supplier tomorrow.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Beano for your design and testing! Finally I've put My E37S to work and tonight I made and mounted my declumper







Made it from a plastic jar. Feels a little stiffer than the thin aluminium you are using. It works fine and the grind is really fluffy. It will be interesting to see what you think about the thicker aluminium.

.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

@stefanolo nice work!!

What kind of plastic did you use, kind of looks like a yoghurt cup?

Glad to know someone else out there has done it, six tooth version as well!

I've been testing a 0.5mm aluminium sheet and have found it to be difficult to work with, and because of the lack of flex in it, I jammed the motor a couple of times and had to strip things down and bring the teeth forward.

It wasn't possible to cut as many teeth but I'm going to revisit the design tonight.


----------



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks!

Actually it's the plastic lid to a (kind of) yoghurt cup. It started with me having decided to just take off the SCC and the aluminium flap covering the top half of the exit from the grinding chamber. Having dismantled it (and also dropped the flap and SCC mounting plate inside the grinder...DOH!!) I changed my mind and went ahead with constructing a declumper from the plastic lid, with the help of your pics in this thread. An hour and a half later it was in place and doing it's job









I will keep it in place a couple of weeks to see how it works in the long run. Following your further developement of your aluminium declumper.



Beanosaurus said:


> @stefanolo nice work!!
> 
> What kind of plastic did you use, kind of looks like a yoghurt cup?
> 
> ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mustard seeds!?


----------



## stefanolo (Jun 3, 2013)

Nope! White pepper











jeebsy said:


> Mustard seeds!?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

On another note, I want to 3D print an different chute as the current design has a lip, I'd prefer a straight slide to further minimise retention.

There is a 3D printer at work and we have Sketch Up yet as I've seen how long it takes to print things.

I've a feeling this might take a while!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Would the material be more inclined to accumulate static though?

I was thinking polishing the inside of the chute could help matters.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

The results of the 0.5mm aluminium sheeting were utterly rubbish!

There was literally no redeeming features about this despite initially looking the business.










I found that my grinder jammed (without damage - the chamber was just full of grinds) which lead me disassemble it again and widen the gap of the teeth out more.

This lead to clumps and dosing inconsistency, so all in all very disappointing.

I switched back to the earliest design made from a beer can and it was and is about as good as it will get...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If Carlsberg made clump crushers they'd be the best clump crushers in the world! Beer cans are very handy things - you can drink the contents to get inspiration for what to do with the tin when it's finally empty. I knew a bloke whose Saab 99 sported a number of Special Brew tins and jubilee clips in the general vicinity of the back box. Not sure what the MoT guy made of it but that old Saab kept rolling.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> If Carlsberg made clump crushers they'd be the best clump crushers in the world! Beer cans are very handy things - you can drink the contents to get inspiration for what to do with the tin when it's finally empty. I knew a bloke whose Saab 99 sported a number of Special Brew tins and jubilee clips in the general vicinity of the back box. Not sure what the MoT guy made of it but that old Saab kept rolling.


Aha!

That is precisely what happened indeed!

I may in time revisit the design, but as for the original it's likely that the shape of the cut in leaving a bottom lip makes for a smaller area for the coffee to get through - hence less clumps and better dose consistency.

I guess flexibility of the material gives the motor a fighting chance of pushing the grinds through, it's possible that the thick sheet may work but clearly not with a motor of this power and rotational speed.

On the subject of Saabs, my gf's 93SE's clutch and gearbox packed in last week...

That's what you get for slagging off a man's Volvo for being unreliable (£2600 in repairs this year)!!


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried this on an E37 ?

I have terrible clumping on mine and without the scc, I have no control?

I was wondering if the chute and gasket are the same on both versions?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

+1 for the arse mod, mega fluffy grinds. works just as well with a can of tonic as Carlsberg 

Thanks @Beanosaurus


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

fluffles said:


> +1 for the arse mod, mega fluffy grinds. works just as well with a can of tonic as Carlsberg
> 
> Thanks @Beanosaurus


Awesome! Intruiged to know what kind of shape/design you went for?

I've tried different materials but find that for this grinder and the amount of torque it has that the humble drinks can is the way to go.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> Awesome! Intruiged to know what kind of shape/design you went for?
> 
> I've tried different materials but find that for this grinder and the amount of torque it has that the humble drinks can is the way to go.


It's a four teeth version, two on each side. Will have to see how it lasts.

Ever consider some sort of wire mesh? Wondered about checking a diy store for something like that


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's one more 'tooth' than the Mythos clump crusher from BellaBarista. Have a pat on the back lad, for a job well done!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

fluffles said:


> Ever consider some sort of wire mesh? Wondered about checking a diy store for something like that


I did think about it, and I know some Mazzers use them but wondered if they would make things worse retention wise.

Another thing I'm doing at the moment is raising the back feet of the grinder by sitting them on some 1/4" thick high density foam, reason being was that I wanted to initially design a new chute that was steeper and didn't have a flat section.

But as far as things go I'm settled on this 'mod' - I'd find that the grinds would offshoot (not spray) towards the back of the basket so I'd raise the PF to sit on top of the grind button, as a result I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

This is a grinder I was really considering but if this mod is needed to sort out the clumping, maybe I'm better looking elsewhere?? Or is the grind quality worth it?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Ble dych chi'n byw? Mae E37S gyda fi yn Sir Fynwy.

Where are you? I have an E37S here in Monmouthshire.


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm in Lampeter.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

O diar!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I know there are some that haven't had issues, some that have. IMO it does deliver in the cup, had excellent results from mine


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Ha ha, thanks Tewdric!!

I keep hearing ring good things about the grinder and the flavours it can get out. It's a minefield this coffee malarkey!!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

thewelshvet said:


> Ha ha, thanks Tewdric!!
> 
> I keep hearing ring good things about the grinder and the flavours it can get out. It's a minefield this coffee malarkey!!


Totally worth it! Also it's so compact with the mini hopper lack of space won't be an issue. You will struggle however if you are single dosing as the grind will be inconsistent. You don't need to have the hopper full though, I typically add enough beans for 2 days (8 shots) and it works a treat!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

May well be a nice second hand model coming for sale in the new year


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Another one here who just uses it without thinking about it (metal ssc version). Bean change very easy with quick adjustment of grind/timer then a 1 shot purge, one button set for 0.5 second purge if returning to it after a couple of hours or basket top up. Compact, stable, low mess and simplicity to remove the entire top burr assembly and clean which I typically do when changing bean. I understand that for some other makes the owners either don't or put off opening their grinder to clean.

I don't dispute it if some E37s owners have a different experience which I can't really understand and can imagine the frustration given the comments from happy owners like me.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

So, earlier this week I finally got round to doing some burr alignment on my grinder as per the Mythos Guide from Mat North.

Some info here if you're curious to try it - you will need to adjust the grind adjustment lever, and this involves removing the screws and moving it anti-clockwise then re-attaching, before you do it you should mark the original position of the screws on the adjustment lever itself.

Be very careful when trying to get the burrs to chirp as making fine adjustments when it tightens up is not easy,

I'd say it's the only thing that lets this grinder down - I much prefer the Mythos's grind adjustment mechanism in that respect.

However, I will state - there is literally no radial play with the burrs on the E37s - i.e. you cannot shift the burrs from side to side at all because they sit so tight on the carriers so that aspect is covered! Another thing about the burrs is that they have a lip so that is where you have to wrap the copper tape around.

One other thing I did was mark both the static top burr AND the motor burr.

My results were pretty much bang on level with the top burr, though I had some light marks of whiteboard pen left on motor burr,

unfortunately I didn't have time to take it off and make an adjustment, but next time I clean my grinder out I will.

I wish I had done this a long long time ago, why wouldn't you want better particle distribution, and improved dosing accuracy?!

I may put together a guide but to be honest if you read the Mythos one, the same rules apply.

Get it done!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

@*Beanosaurus* and others - thanks for sharing all the ideas and info on this thread, I've just bought an E37S which has the newer metal anti-static flap thing but as per others' experiences, I'm not terribly happy at the compromise in results setting it (never had so many spritzers!). I'll be carefully assembling my own A.R.S.E mod in an attempt to improve distribution hopefully without the need for post-grind interference with my paperclip.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Grahamg said:


> @*Beanosaurus* and others - thanks for sharing all the ideas and info on this thread, I've just bought an E37S which has the newer metal anti-static flap thing but as per others' experiences, I'm not terribly happy at the compromise in results setting it (never had so many spritzers!). I'll be carefully assembling my own A.R.S.E mod in an attempt to improve distribution hopefully without the need for post-grind interference with my paperclip.


No worries, it's just one of those things... I take the view that the metal SCC flap as still being a square wheel (albeit with round edges!).

I'm under presumption here, but I think your spritzers will go away if you use a distribution tool, or distribute your grinds with a cocktail stick.

I currently use a 58.5mm chinese distribution tool and it is a brilliant piece of kit that is a mainstay in my routine.

Let us know how your modding goes!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Have been carefully distributing as per routine with previous grinder, but probably need a bit more experimentation with flap until i get beer can sorted.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Grahamg said:


> Have been carefully distributing as per routine with previous grinder, but probably need a bit more experimentation with flap until i get beer can sorted.


I wonder if down-dosing might help - thinking here that if the surface of the coffee is too close to the shower screen it could blast through rather than creating a thin gap of water.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, I dropped it to 17.5g from 18 as I think there was a tad more volume produced with the E37 vs the old conical (same bean obviously) and combined with easing off the flap it's much better now, albeit with some static.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Managed a rather screwy looking number 3 version last night after arriving home with the new machine. Absolutely superb, straight into portafilter, no messing with the paperclip stirring, fluffy grounds, zero static, and great delivery (I propped up the back of the machine using a couple of jar lids which may help there). Admittedly the londinium no doubt delivers the shot at a lower pressure than the old vibe pump machine, but absolutely zero spritzing on the half dozen or so shots with bottomless portafilter so far.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

What basket/screen/dose you using with the L1? I was getting good results with 18g in my Rocket but I'm down closer to 17g now with the L1. Using a VST 18G basket and one of the IMS 35 showerscreens


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Grahamg said:


> Managed a rather screwy looking number 3 version last night after arriving home with the new machine. Absolutely superb, straight into portafilter, no messing with the paperclip stirring, fluffy grounds, zero static, and great delivery (I propped up the back of the machine using a couple of jar lids which may help there). Admittedly the londinium no doubt delivers the shot at a lower pressure than the old vibe pump machine, but absolutely zero spritzing on the half dozen or so shots with bottomless portafilter so far.


Proof is in the pudding! I keep seeing all these people concerned with their SCCs... You just need to get your A.R.S.E. in gear! It's near-enough Mythos delivery!


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Ims200 screen is fitted and doing 16.5g into an 18g vst.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Anyone got a picture of the SCC parts that you've taken out? I've received the SCC for mines (was sent separately from the grinder) but noticed that the flap moves freely and doesn't stay in place? I haven't fitted it into the grinder btw, the grinder still has the ARSE mod in it...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Actually looking at the schematics here I seem to be missing #50... anyone got a picture of this piece?

http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Diagram-Ceado-E37S-c916.htm

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just stripped mine for a good clean, it looks like that component is a fibre or rubber washer, possibly performing the friction to prevent free movement of the flap.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Just stripped mine for a good clean, it looks like that component is a fibre or rubber washer, possibly performing the friction to prevent free movement of the flap.


Thanks can you post a picture of it? Do you have the measurements? Thinking I might be able to get a standard M4 rubber washer to replace it...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Anyone with a picture of this missing piece?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Anyone with a picture of this missing piece?


I have photographed the whole component because I did not want to dismantle and disturb the setting. The only problem is that it is so small and all you can see is the edge of the washer.As I said earlier I think it is just to apply friction which can be increased by slackening the screws and squeezing the washer then retightening.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

No probs just trying to find out the material and dimensions for this piece to get replacement...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Best I can do:good:


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I find that the flip stays in position for a couple of days and then opens, a really crap bit of design.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

^ It is a crap design and there is nothing you can do - there is no locking pin.

My 2nd A.R.S.E has been in for getting on 3 years now and is still absolutely spot on!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Another thank you to Beanosaurus. I finally plucked up courage and did the Arse mod. Its a basic version 1 but slightly modified to include a cover for the top of the shute rather than tape. I have completely removed the SCC. Its only been in for 24 hours so it's a little early to tell, but it seems to be working


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

NickR said:


> Another thank you to Beanosaurus. I finally plucked up courage and did the Arse mod. Its a basic version 1 but slightly modified to include a cover for the top of the shute rather than tape. I have completely removed the SCC. Its only been in for 24 hours so it's a little early to tell, but it seems to be working
> 
> View attachment 35204
> View attachment 35205
> View attachment 35206


Looks like ARSE!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

More like a piece of space debris or the remnants of a missile:confused:


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

NickR said:


> Another thank you to Beanosaurus. I finally plucked up courage and did the Arse mod. Its a basic version 1 but slightly modified to include a cover for the top of the shute rather than tape. I have completely removed the SCC. Its only been in for 24 hours so it's a little early to tell, but it seems to be working


I'll admit I don't check in to the forum as much nowadays but genuinely chuffed to see this!! Well done on incorporating a top section too.

3 years later and 30k views on this thread - I can confirm that the mod is still doing the business and will continue to do so...

The old adage - "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." springs to mind!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Right then, latest ARSE mod complete. Excited to see what the morning brings.

I'm not sure which version I adopted in the end - mine ended up having a lot of teeth!

Surprising how soft the metal is to work with, but got the hang early on and used a Stanley to cut the teeth as my scissors were too thick to be useful.

If hipsters did ARSE mods






















































I ended up covering the chute with some tin and holding it down with some tape. I figured tin on the top side of the chutes, rather than sticky tape, would be less likely to catch stray grinds.



















Long evening and a proper mess afterwards!










Fairly successful burr alignment before starting on the ARSE. Required quite a few foil shims to sort but definitely better than when I started. Here's a couple of shots of the upper and lower burrs once the alignment was complete. You can see where the pen lines have rubbed off around the circumference. Looks an improvement to me, who knows if will taste the difference tho!!



















Cheers @Beanosaurus for the impetus to get going on this - hopefully these adjustments will make the most of this otherwise cracking grinder.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So 10 or so shots in and i am feeling very caffeinated and almost getting to grips with this - it's like having a completely new grinder.

Firstly the burr alignment - the immediate observation is I am grinding at two full "digits" course on the scale - was at 2 yesterday and now needing over 4 to be in the ballpark. Didn't expect such a change.

The last espresso was the best this morning but still took 40s for a 1:2 ratio so needs improvement. The brew definitely highlighted significantly more acidity from the beans than before the alignment. Not saying that is a good thing (these aren't my favourite beans anyway), but there is a noticeable difference - this might lead me to reassess which beans I like but that's another story!

Now the ARSE

These beans are static monsters, with the SCC they were uncontrollable really. The ARSE has meant a steady and gentle waterfall into the PF. Perfect flow.

I have needed to increase the grind time per double from 4.7 to 5.1s.

I would say I have never had boulders from this grinder ever. This was what came out at first though:









Cue slight panic that I have broken a great grinder.

Seems to have settled but I am getting a few lumps where I have never had them before. They are less than the above though.

So, in summary - the ARSE totally cures static spray. This particular teeth design may not be the best for lumps, but they aren't a significant problem with the usual whisk.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Is there a consensus on the best ARSE tooth design?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

If memory serves, fewer teeth them you have worked well. Maybe open them up a bit too so they restrict a bit less?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

rob177palmer said:


> So 10 or so shots in and i am feeling very caffeinated and almost getting to grips with this - it's like having a completely new grinder.
> 
> Firstly the burr alignment - the immediate observation is I am grinding at two full "digits" course on the scale - was at 2 yesterday and now needing over 4 to be in the ballpark. Didn't expect such a change.
> 
> ...


Chocolate chips for cookies ?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Definitely holding back A LOT of coffee!!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Another day, another ARSE!

Decided my MK1 could be improved on. So much quicker to make the MK2 once you know what to do.

MK1 took the entirely of a Chemical Brothers LP, MK2 about 20 mins.

I also realised the teeth might release more easily if they cannot touch - you can see that I have shaped the teeth then cut them back to achieve this.

MK2 is perfect from the offset. Not sure what I could do to improve this.

It still holds a lot of grinds back in the teeth as can be seen above, but the flow of grounds is a gentle waterfall into the PF. Working beautifully.

Really happy with the MK2. Whoever tries this next, go closer to this design than the MK1. I would try cutting the teeth back more and increasing the gap further next time - my thinking being there is no real benefit to holding the grounds back, the only real aim of the teeth is to slow the grounds down from supersonic speed to a gentle waterfall.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Good stuff @rob177palmer

When I saw the pics of the first design I knew right away that you'd have issues - on that particular 'very toothy' design I found retention and static to be way way worse, it even got to the point where I'd jammed the motor!

Basically the coffee cannot escape fast enough, there's just too much of a bottle neck, this causes the coffee grounds to pile out with too much back pressure, so instead of hitting the teeth and declumping it becomes inherently worse as there is more friction which of course encourages static.

I can see the second design to be much more in line with what I've had fitted for the last god knows how long...

In terms of light maintenance you can use a narrow brush lightly to agitate and dislodge grounds, but cocktail sticks and anything hard is frankly best avoided as you could easily damage the teeth and alter the positioning (they do to be fair move anyway even when the burrs are in operation). A lot of Mythos One clump crushers have been destroyed or had their lives shortened by well meaning baristas...

Mind you they're made from flimsy plastic.









Okay so retention... I've been meaning to do a 'real world' retention figure, i.e. how much coffee is retained between purges at a given grind setting where you may be producing an acceptable grind for a standard 18g dose.

Memory serves it to be around 4g but could well be and happy to be proved wrong!

I did once scrape out all the crevices and whatnot and measured something around the 12-13g mark and for big flat burr grinder that is pretty damned good.

You look at the Anfims, K30s/Peak, and their retention figures are huuuge!

While on that topic, I once worked with an Anfim Super Caimano OD and it needed a full shot between grind settings, also when in service in shop that naturally gets hotter through the day you can imagine it was challenge to keep on top of!!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't know why I didn't think to search google for a picture of the mythos clump crusher - given VA have probably trialed one or two more designs than us....replicating theirs seems a sensible starting point!

Here's the magical Mythos CC:










Looks like we have stumbled upon an almost identical design!

They also have an enhanced gap between teeth, but one fewer teeth. Looks like I need to drink some more beer to try making another - this coffee malarkey is hard work...


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I cannot understand how Ceado could release the grinder with the stupid useless SSC, revise it - and still it doesn't work.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Especially when a better solution can be made by an amateur, by hand, with a used beer can!!

I recon retention is up with this, but the useability is improved moreso.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Retention is definitely down over the SCC, well at least in my experience anyway...

Okay, perhaps it was lower when I tried the fully open position AKA 'coffee explosion mode'.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Okay, I'd agree that.

For the first year or so I have been working in what shall henceforth be referred to as "CEM", the be SCC does complicate dose to dose precision.

The ARSE gives more retention than CEM, but I think it's workable.

The difficulty I have found is in making tiny adjustments between shots to finesse the grind size. CEM does have he benefit of any adjustment making a meaningful change to the next shot.

In ARSE mode, I have found you need to make an adjustment as trust it will be right - it is easy to adjust a little, shot not right, adjust some more, overshoot the target as the first adjustment hadn't taken full effect yet.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

My next potential ARSE I am cooking up is the same design at the Mythos above, but with a wider gap between the teeth.

I'm wondering if it might reduce retention


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

rob177palmer said:


> Okay, I'd agree that.
> 
> For the first year or so I have been working in what shall henceforth be referred to as "CEM", the be SCC does complicate dose to dose precision.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like you're purging enough, I mean I can't speak for the iteration of design you've gone regards the mod but I'm purging about 4-5g between adjustments no drama.

Are you folding the teeth out to approx 45 degrees?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm definitely being a bit of a Scrooge and not purging sufficiently. I also tend to make tiny grind adjustments between shots - suspect might be better to adjust the pre-infusion more and leave the grinder a bit more consistent now.

I'll check about he teeth tho - have a sneaking suspicion I forgot to bend them out....


----------



## BeanBrother (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello fellow Coffee lovers!

I purchased a used Ceado E37s and wanted to get my arse together!

Feels like i searched the whole web for the answer. Can someone tell me if you are supposed to leave the little metal flap at the burr exit in place or remove it? After i installed it with the flap, i noticed that the opening stuck to the metal teeth of the beer can.


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Yep - you need to remove the flap and screw mechanism


----------



## BeanBrother (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the fast answer! Helped to resolve everything and my arse works perfectly now, thanks!

A little bit off topic, but read something about it in this thread. How do you remove the burr carrier? I already bought an 13mm wrench but can't figure out how to remove it. Thanks in advance and wish for an extraction rich day!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

I never did this. Mine was very low shot count when I took delivery so decided it would be fine. I had a challenging experience doing this with a Mazzer previously and didn't want it repeated!

I think @elcarajillo might be your man for that.


----------



## BeanBrother (Jan 27, 2019)

I wouldn't do it either, if there wasn't a need for it.. It sounds like some residue is touching the burr carrier. I can imagine that on a Mazzer it's even more hard to get off.

Thanks alot, gonna hit him up!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

The Arse mod really does tame the E37. It gives me joy everytime I use it to see the coffee smoothly coming down the shoot, no drama, no clumps, no waste. Thankyou Beanosaurus.


----------

